# Do you get a SSSS code on your air ticket if you pay in cash?



## Sabu (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll be going to the US in a couple of months but because of switching bank accounts I'm sitting on the arrival of my new debit card (should've got here by now!) and I'm getting an itchy trigger finger as the price has already gone up by £20 in the last day.

If I book it online with the airline and pay by cash does that mean I'll get extra special treatment? I don't know if I'd really want that but I'm worried my cards got lost in the post and I'll have to wait another week for that to come, then I'll have to pay a bunch more for the trip.

Any info or help would be appreciated!


----------



## dylanredefined (Jan 22, 2013)

I doubt it unless there is some other reason to raise flags on your travel arrangements. Probably charge you extra though


----------



## Sabu (Jan 22, 2013)

dylanredefined said:


> I doubt it unless there is some other reason to raise flags on your travel arrangements. Probably charge you extra though


 
Cheers dylanredefined! I'll see what comes tomorrow in the post and if not I'll go ahead and book it.


----------



## Sabu (Jan 23, 2013)

Grrr! Nothing in the post today and the ticket has gone from £417 to £505 since yesterday! I reserved my ticket and will pay by cash tomorrow.  I'm not taking the chance waiting another day and it looks like my new card has got lost in the post.


----------

